# Website für alle Bildschirmgrößen



## Kopfballstar (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte das eine Webseite auf möglichst allen Bildschrimen (bzw. Auflösungen) schön aussieht. Bestenfalls auch auf einem 21'' Monitor. 
Ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach einem javascript das mir die Auflösung zurückgibt, ich suche vielmehr eine passende Strategie um dieses Vorhaben anzugehen. Mir fällt aber nichts ein und vielleicht hat sich jemand ja schonmal damit auseinandergesetzt und hat vielleicht ein paar Tips für mich parat?


----------



## itseit (12. Juni 2006)

Hm,

würde dir eher php empfehlen falls jemand JavaScript aus hat.


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juni 2006)

Vorweg: du kannst nie allen Ansprüchen der Benutzer gerecht werden. Denn nicht jeder benutzt dasselbe Betriebssystem, nicht denselben Browser und hat dabei dieselbe Fenstergröße bei derselben Bildschirmauflösung. Somit gibt es auch kein Patentrezept und auch keine perfekte Lösung.

Mit CSS gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Layout-Modelle, die alle Vor- aber auch Nachteile haben. Einige passen sich der Fensterbreite an, andere sind frei skalierbar und wieder andere sind fix. 
Damien du Toit hat mal die wichtigsten CSS-Layout-Modelle zusammengetragen. Auch Shaun Inmans Layout-Modell, bei dem ein Teil erst ab einer gewissen Fensterbreite als dritte Spalte fungiert, ist interessant.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....Auch Shaun Inmans Layout-Modell, bei dem ein Teil erst ab einer gewissen Fensterbreite als dritte Spalte fungiert, ist interessant.


Mal wieder ein klassisches Beispiel wie eine Seite nicht gemacht werden sollte. 
Elemente überlagern sich (ungewollt) und/oder sind an komplett anderer Stelle als sie (eigentlich) sein sollten.
Hach ja, ich liebe DIV-Elemente. *fg*

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

